# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Mistral Explosion Anfngerbrett?

## UrsoDePapa

Hallo,

knnte gnstig an ein lteres Mistral Explosion mit 130l kommen. Eignet sich das fr einen Anfnger? Hab einen Anfngerkurs gemacht und sehr viel Spa gehabt.

----------


## Unregistriert

Es gibt sicherlich Boards mit denen du schneller lernst, ich bin auch nach 2 Tagen Schulschiff auf 125 Liter umgestiegen. Es folgten 2-3 harte Tage dann kam ich halbwegs zurecht. Ein moderner Shape  breit und kurz ist weit besser zum lernen. Du kommst leichter in die Schlaufen und die Halsen gehen auch viel einfacher. Ins rutschen kommst auch eher. Ein bissl Ehrgeiz brauchts aber schon um gleich auf ein so "kleines" Board umzusteigen.

----------


## marc

Hi,
vom Volumen her pat es, wenn du <80kg wiegst. 

Der Mistral ist ein schwertloses Brett und schon eher ein Aufsteiger Brett; d.h. wenn du den ntigen Ehrgeiz und viele Trainingstage in kurzer Zeit absolvierst , knntest du dich schnell an das Wackelige gewhnen. Dann begleitet dich das Brett etwas lnger, sprich bis zum sicheren Trapez und Schlaufenfahren. Dann willst nmlich ein kleineres fr strkere Winde.

Ich wrde dir aber raten, ein Anfngerbrett (150-180ltr mit Schwert) bis zum sicheren Kursfahren und der sicheren "schnellen Wende" bei 3-4bft bzw Beachstart zu leihen ggf kaufen.

----------


## MagicB

Hi!

Also ich finde auch, da das Explosion ein gutes Aufsteiger-Board ist, mit dem man auch relativ gut die ersten Gleiterfahrungen machen kann. 
Aber wie der Saarlnder sagt: Fr Dich wre ein etwas greres Board (150 - 160l) momentan sicher besser, weil Du einfach mehr Spa daran hast und auch schnellere Lernerfolge.
Wenn das Board wirklich gnstig ist, wrde ich trotzdem zuschlagen und versuchen die nchste Zeit irgendwie zu berbrcken (z.B. mit einem geliehenen Board).

----------


## UrsoDePapa

Danke fr Eure Antworten.

Wre ich (80kg) denn mit einem F2 Xantos 310 (143l) besser beraten oder sollte ich gar noch eine Nummer grer nehmen?

----------


## Unregistriert

> Hallo,
> 
> knnte gnstig an ein lteres Mistral Explosion mit 130l kommen. Eignet sich das fr einen Anfnger? Hab einen Anfngerkurs gemacht und sehr viel Spa gehabt.



Hm.....ich denke du bist von deiner Beschreibung her vom Knnen so weit wie ich..ich bin mit dem 161 l Explosion schon nicht so gut zurechtgekommen...bricht rech schnell aus das Brett.
Ich empfehle das F2 Powerglide...das ist echt gut.

Gruss
Chris

----------


## marc

Hi, 
also wenn du dir unbedingt jetzt direkt nach dem Surfkurs ein Brett kaufen willst, dann empfehle ich dir ein nfanger/Schulungsbrett mit Schwert.

Das Xantos ist wie das Explosion ein Aufsteigerbrett ohne Schwert. Daduch ist es nicht kippstabil genug fr die Schotstarts, die Anfngerwende, das Geradeaus/Kurssurfen.

Je nach Lernfortschritte, und damit Surfen bei mehr Wind, machen diese Bretter natrlich keinen Spa mehr. Dann kannst du nach einem Aufsteigerbrett Ausschau halten.

Ich persnlich bin ca 2 Jahre mit einen Anfngerbrett (Alpha 343, 180ltr, damals wog ich 75kg und einem 6,5qm Segel) gesurft. Hatte sogar die ersten Gleitfahrten (ohne Trapez) 
bei guten 4bft mit dem Brett hingelegt. Als ich dann nach einem Urlaub mit Surfkurs (Aufsteigerkurs) das Trapezfahren erlernt hatte, Hab ich noch eine Saison mit Trapez das alte Alpha ber den See gejagt und die schnelle Wende bei strkerem Wind verinnerlicht.

Fr einen Gardaseeurlaub im darauf folgendem Jahr hab ich mir dann ein schwertloses Aufsteigerbrett Fanatic BEE mit 144 ltr zugelegt. Zum Glck hatte ich beide Bretter mit in den Urlaub genommen, da ich mit der BEE gar nicht zurechtkam. Die Kabbelwellen haben mich bei Wenden und Schotstarten  dauernd ins Wasser geschmissen! FRUST!! 

Hin und wieder hab ich dann bei wenig Wind das Brett an unserem See zum Balance ben ausgepackt. Und irgendwann gings auf einmal. Ich fahre die BEE nun die 4.Saison und hab riesige Lernfortschritte gemacht. Und seit 2 Saisons staubt das Alpha in der Garage zu. 

Mit dem Alpha hab ich aber auch erste Schritte in Tricksurfen gemacht, wie Finne voraus Fahrt, HeliTack, Halsen, etc., welche natrlich mit der BEE mehr Spa machen, da das Brett direkter reagiert. Mit den Lernfortschritten hab natrlich das Schwert immer fter eingeklappt und dann nur mitt der zu kleinen Finne gesurft. Mute dann stndig am Strand "Hhe gehen".

Nachteil ist und bleibt aber das die schwertlosen Bretter in Verdrngerfahrt abdriften und nicht gut Hhe zu fahren ist.

Ich hab jetzt etwas ausgeholt, mchte dir aber damit sagen, nicht zu frh den Schritt auf ein zu kleines Brett zu machen. Leih (am Strand einfach mal fragen) oder teste (Surfschule/Shop) erst einmal ein paar schwertlose Bretter und schau, ob du damit zu Recht kommst. 

Gru Marc,
der auch mal wieder aufs Brett will

----------


## marc

Hab noch was vergessen! Wenn du dir unbedingt ein schwertloses Aufsteigerbrett zulegen willst, dann nimm ein neueres das mind 70cm breit ist!

Die alten Bretter waren schmaler aber dafr lnger /Alpha: ca 62cm breit und 3,43m lang

----------


## UrsoDePapa

OK, ich denke ich werde mir ein paar mal Sachen ausleihen und ausprobieren. Dann kann ich mich ja immer noch entscheiden.

Viele Danke an Alle.

----------

